# OBX header years after??



## FitzysGTO (Mar 4, 2014)

I've read alot on this forum how good the OBX headers are for install. I havent read how the quality is a few years afterwards. How did the welds hold up? Did the pipes discolor? any pics would be good too.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

All headers discolor over time. If thats a concern have them Hot Jet coated.

As far as quality goes... I've only need them on a G8. Seems decent enough for the price and they have been on the car a year now without issue.


----------

